# While-Schleife



## andreas_gierisch (4. April 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei von C++, Java, C# und ähnlichem, auf VB.NET umzusteigen. Leider habe ich noch einige Schwierigkeiten mich an die ungewohnte Syntax zu gewöhnen. Meine simple Frage daher, welche sicher schnell beantwortet sein dürfte...
Ich möchte folgende while-Schleife in VB-Code konvertieren:


```
while(!reader1.EndOfStream())
{
   //...
}
```
Nachfolgende VB-Schleifen sollten genau das gleiche machen, sofern ich das richtig sehe. Welche ist davon die sauberste/schnellste Variante bzw. gibt es noch eine bessere?

1.
	
	
	



```
While Not reader1.EndOfStream()
   '...
End While
```
2.
	
	
	



```
Do While Not reader1.EndOfStream()
   '...
Loop
```
3.
	
	
	



```
Do Until reader1.EndOfStream()
   '...
Loop
```
4.
	
	
	



```
Do
   If reader1.EndOfStream() Then Exit Do
   End If
      '...
Loop
```
Wobei "While Not" und "Until" (Bsp. 2 und 3) ja das Gleiche sein dürften.
Persönlich würde ich die erste Variante bevorzugen, da mich diese eher an andere Sprachen erinnert. Allerdings möchte ich mich darauf nicht festlegen, sondern eher die allgemein bevorzugte Variante nutzen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DrSoong (4. April 2008)

Dürfte ich dich bitte auf das .NET-Forum verweisen? VB.NET hat gegenüber VB6/VBA/VBS eine veränderte Syntax und wurde daher in die .NET-Foren ausgegliedert. Stell deine Frage bitte dort nocheinmal.


Der Doc!


----------

